# Lib error pls help.



## Simon8893 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi I have a little problem.
I get an error message.


```
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lIL
```

That means it missing a Lib?

Can anyone upload?
Or how can I add these?
FreeBSD 9.3 32 bit.


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 7, 2016)

libIL.so is provided by graphics/devil.

What are you trying to compile/install?


----------

